# Sony DSC HX20 Problem



## Krad (Jun 21, 2021)

The problem is transferring the movie clips from the SD card to the computer.
Still photos and movies were shot at an event and both the still shots and the movies play back on the camera.
The jpg photos showed on the SD card and were transferred to the computer but the movies are not seen on the card.
However the movies still play on the camera.
With the Sd card removed from the camera only the  internal memory  jpg photos are seen.
Where are the movies if they do not showon the card or internal memory?
How can I access the movie files to transfer them to the computer”


----------

